# How many DPO's did you start testing, and how many DPO's did get your BFP?



## Lucky8784

I got a BFP with my last DS at 10DPO(I didn't tet earlier than that) I have been too impatient to wait this time around and have been testing since 7 DPO( i know, i know) Today is 9 DPO and I got a blinding BFN. I was just wondering how many people are poas crazies like myself, and have tested early? Has anyone tested early, getting BFN's, then got a BFP later? When did you start testing and when did you finally get your BFP? Thanks!!


----------



## Livsmom

I started testing around 7 DPO and tested every day (sometimes more than once) and didnt't get my BFP til I think it was 11 or 12 DPO and it was in the evening and very faint!


----------



## Lucky8784

Livsmom said:


> I started testing around 7 DPO and tested every day (sometimes more than once) and didnt't get my BFP til I think it was 11 or 12 DPO and it was in the evening and very faint!

Thank you for that! I have been discouraged with the negatives and this gives me hope!! :)


----------



## Livsmom

Yes I was a bit nutty about it myself. I was so discouraged and then one evening on a Wondfo as I was whining to my hubby a faint line appeared!


----------



## Lucky8784

Awe! Thats exciting! I know with my first we weren't trying, so I was a week late before testing! The 2nd, I was 10 DPO, with fmu, and it was pretty faint, but def there! I think I will be 10 DPO tomorrow, so we shall see! But I know I shouldn't expect anything so early, but I just have my heart so set on it! :)


----------



## Livsmom

In April I was 4 days late for AF and I just woke up one day and said OMG I am pregnant! I m/c that baby but got pregnant a few weeks later so I was extra hoping cause I was so sad. I will be checking in the morning for an update. Hope I see a BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lucky8784

Ekk! Me too! Thank you! I will post a pic of the test! :) Thank you!


----------



## Livsmom

Yay! Maybe I can stop testing and just look at yours. Thankfully I am almost out! Hehe


----------



## Lucky8784

Haha! How far along are you? I tested forever, just cuz I love seeng 2 lines! lol


----------



## Lucky8784

Okay, 10 DPO, and another stupid :bfn: Blah! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







10 DPO.jpg
File size: 117.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## OliviaRae

9 dpo - negative
10 dpo - slight positive, took 2 tests
11 dpo - took a digi and it said Pregnant!


----------



## Trissy

I started testing on O day (I'm a poasaholic :winkwink:) I got some evaps between 2-8 dpo. Absolutely nothing at all on 9, 10 and 11 dpo and then the faintest line on an IC on 12dpo so I decided to go buy a FRER and there was a faint, but obviously pink, line. I did another FRER at 13 dpo and it was darker and then did a digi at 14 dpo and got Pregnant 1-2. 

I thought for sure I was going to be out as I had some (tmi) brown discharge at 11 dpo and thought AF was coming early but the next morning it was positive. :) 

Good luck!!


----------



## Livsmom

Damn stick! Keep testing! You aren't out yet. I am 6+1 weeks. I am 40 and had a miscarriage last month so I am so worried about m/c again. Can't get into dr. until June 6th. Keep us posted. I still think it's early to get discouraged. Also my FRER was soooo faint that I had to take it apart to see the line. Had to twist and turn but the Wondfo appeared after a bit first.


----------



## strdstkittenx

i'm not pregnant yet but hoping this cycle is when i get my :bfp:! thanks for the info, it helps a lot! good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lucky8784

I poas again today(okay , twice) but again they are negative. I am hoping that starts to change soon... Thanks for all the info! Trissy- I hope that happens to me!


----------



## Livsmom

How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Lucky8784

Livsmom said:


> How many DPO are you now?

I am 11dpo. Still early I guess. I was having some cramps today, and lower back achyness. And I was soo tired today that I had to take a nap. I never ever take naps, so that was a little strange.


----------



## Livsmom

I would just keep testing. Good luck!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

8 dpo, & 8 dpo :)


----------



## RDO

I Tested at 11dpo and got my bfp and took 1 more everyday till today 21dpo :/ i swere im addicted haha its so hard to stop !!


----------



## freckles33

I thought i would share my story with my BFP

I wasnt 100 % sure when i ovulated so i tested on CD 3O BFN, again on CD38 still a BFN so i waited more and didnt get a BFP until CD 42!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So it can take some time hold in there ladies good things come to those who wait lol

Hope this helps 

Freckles xx


----------



## Lucky8784

Here is my test from this morning, bfn! I am hoping to be a late bfp bloomer with this pregnancy, but I am not so sure anymore.
 



Attached Files:







12 dpo.jpg
File size: 93.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lisa27

Hi Ladies,

I know this is an old post but I need some help. I'm currently 10 dpo and I want to test tomorrow but my cycle is kinda wierd this month. My last cycles were 29-30 days, not sure about my lp. This month I went to the Gyn and he told me when I'm ovulating. That made my lp around 20 days. I'm on CD 32 now. Does this mean that my cycle will be 40 days, if it was 30 days i would have started. I'm so confused...
Do you guys think I must test?


----------



## Lucky8784

14 dpo- Still a negative this morning. AF should have been here yesterday or today..nothing yet.


----------



## RDO

I Heard That You Can Still Get Positives At 18dpo .. Or If You Ovulated Late It Could Throw It All Out ... I Got Told If You Dont Get A Positive With A 10MIU Test At About 12dpo Then You Either Not Or Ovulated Yet I Got A Positive At 11dpo With A 20MIU Test which shocked me big time so i may have ovulated early i dont know yet !! ive taken them ever since and im 23dpo and they have got darker :) GOOD LUCK AND LOADS OF BABY DUST :) X


----------

